# Making new Sillosocks, Glew or Sew? What do you do?



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Bought some 1443R tyvek and got a bunch of coroplast because I'm going to be making a whole bunch of sillosocks this winter. Just wondering on a few things. 
1. Has anyone ever used Fabric Glue or Glue instead of sewing the windsocks together and if so does it work any better?
2. What exactly is the inner bag made of?
3. What type of spring steel stake is used?

Any help on these 3 matters would greatly appreciated. I made a whole bunch of regular windsocks a couple summers ago but would like to make some more before spring gets here! Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

No idea what the actual spring steel is. I have used insulation supports to replace some of my trashed stakes though. But be warned they aren't as good as the real SS ones!

Good luck with the building!


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I made a bunch of them. I didnt have a sewing machine at first, so I used fabric glue. I tried two types of glue first glue it tried was Fabri-tac and it did not hold well, so I tried another fabric glue this time I used Jewel Glue I made one hundred out of it Three years ago and there still holding well but I also put a staple at the front where the two pieces are joined together I have left these decoys out for a weeks at a time. The first four I made I staked out in my yard for a month to test. The Jewel Glue held all month long. The plastic bag is made out of mylar which is the same as alot of grocery bags are made out of. So I used grocery bags instead. It worked well for me. The spring steel stakes I bought at Mcmaster carr I dont remember the dia. though Heres apic of some that i made. good luck Its pretty easy if you ask me.This pic was taken with no wind.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Those look pretty dang good bust'um! I guess i'm pretty lucky that my mom said she would sew mine up for me. :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

IMO I would purchase the spring steel for the stake it is a important factor in giving the decoy the movement and also durability. I have seen a lot of guys use other materials for the stake and the decoy suffers greatly. It is tough to get a bent up stake in the ground plus the decoy does not sit up right when the stakes are bent badly. Second of all the inner bag is needed for a couple of reasons first to look like a goose in no wind days and also protection from the corplast rubbing on the outer body bag or windsock. Hope this helps you guys out, I sewed all of my decoys also didn't use glue


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Also, has anyone ever glued tyvek together instead of sewing? I've used that 3 mm adhesive that is used to glue the stakes in to fix a couple tears or ripes in the tyveck and its held up great!


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Just wondering if you read my post 3rd one down, must not of!!!


----------

